# Chat-Betreiber gründen freiwillige Selbstkontrolle



## sascha (5 November 2007)

*Chat-Betreiber gründen freiwillige Selbstkontrolle*

Mehrere Chat-Betreiber haben jetzt eine Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle gegründet. So sollen Kinder und Jugendliche in Chats besser geschützt werden.

Ziel der Initiative sei vor allem die Stärkung des Kinder- und Jugendschutzes in deutschen  Chatangeboten, berichtete heute die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Multimedia-Dienstleister (FSM). Zu den Gründungsmitgliedern der Selbstkontrolle Chat zählen demnach LYCOS Europe, RTL interactive und Knuddels. Der Verhaltenskodex werde auch von AOL Deutschland unterstützt.

Zu den Maßnahmen gehört unter anderem, dass Chat-Anbieter in den für Kinder und Jugendlich üblichen Chatzeiten von 10-22 Uhr Moderatoren in ihrem gesamten Chatangebot zur Verfügung zu stellen. Es soll eine zentral gepflegte Zusammenstellung sogenannter „Badwords“ geben, also Begriffen, die in den Chats nicht benutzt werden dürfen. Die hinterlegten Profile der Chatter sollen "zeitnah" von den Anbietern gesichtet werden. Außerdem soll es Chattern ermöglicht werden, andere - möglicherweise störende - Mitchatter per Ignore-Liste zu ignorieren. "In explizit auf Kinder ausgerichteten
Chats sind eingestellte Bilder vor Freischaltung zu prüfen", heißt es ferner in dem Kodex.

Anbietern, die sich nicht an den Kodex halten, drohen Rügen, Geldbußen und schlimmstenfalls der Ausschluss aus dem Verein. 

Ob Verhaltenskodex und Selbstkontrolle ausreichen werden, den Wildwüchsen in Chats Herr zu werden, bleibt freilich offen: Gerade unseriöse Anbieter werden sich kaum bemühen, im FSM überhaupt Mitglied zu werden - die Verpflichtung gelten daher für sie nicht. Abzocker, die mit hoch tarifierten Premium-SMS und Animateuren unbedarften Jugendlichen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, werden ebenfalls kaum willig sein, sich einem Verhaltenskodes zu unterwerfen. Und selbst Mitglieder könnten sich etwaigen Geldstrafen wegen Verstößen gegen den Kodex einfach entziehen: durch Austritt aus der Selbstkontrolle. 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachri...treiber-gruenden-freiwillige-selbstkontrolle/


----------



## dvill (5 November 2007)

*AW: Chat-Betreiber gründen freiwillige Selbstkontrolle*



sascha schrieb:


> Anbietern, die sich nicht an den Kodex halten, drohen Rügen, Geldbußen und schlimmstenfalls der Ausschluss aus dem Verein.


Na, na, die härteste Strafe bei so einem anderen Selbsthilfeverein war die Nichteinladung zur Weihnachtsfeier.

Die hatten eine Verhaltenskodex-Kommission, in der die Firma, welche später die Liste der deregistrierten Dialer mit Abstand anführte, den Vorsitzenden stellte. Über erfolgreiche Beschwerden wurde nie etwas bekannt.


----------

